# Growing pennywort out of water



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi 

I am looking to grow some pennywort above water. I am looking to convert my 65gal (36x18x24) into a riparium-ish tank. So I am looking to lower the water level by about 9".

So the water will be 14-15" deep (no substrate, but possibly in the future). The light will be suspended above.

So I am looking to have one corner of the tank to have pennywort, and for it to drape over the corner of the tank. 

If I plant pennywort on the bottom (either in the substrate or a pot), would it eventually breach the surface and scale the glass? would I need to plant it above water in the first place? would it be able to climb the glass or would I need to provide a mesh for it to grow on?

I have never worked with pennywort before, so I am very unsure about how the plant behaves.

Thanks


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have pennywort for years now maybe 3. I have pulled out stems that are 5 ft long, it has never grown out of water, when it hits the surface it will grow along the surface like lily pads. The only plant I recall that grows out of water is amazon sword, it grew to like 3-4 feet in my 2 feet tall tank.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I tried growing them out of water, it didn't work for me. It just dries up. 

You can grow them like lily pads when you let them float


----------

